# This is the Watts book, facts, no fiction please



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

You probably know some people think i did 80 kms with 80% of my battery
i could have made xkms if i reached empty.
Others trusts estimations well there is no place for that here please.
To select some bike, battery, tires facts can help us.
Please post real numbers about what happened to you in real life, not some projections,
not some fantasy numbers used by some marketers.
I will just make an example but i guess you will understand where i hope this thread will go.

I weight 140 pounds
my tires are Maxxis Rekon 2c 60 TPI 27.5x2.8
my average is 7 Watts per kilometer
so from my 400Wh i can do 56 km(on average) if i am OK with reaching empty.
Without a car i ride to the trails and back and that is when i propbably use more watts.
In technical trails i am never on max assist.
I only use my 5$ watch so for me it means i can ride 2hrs against a strong head wind
but generaly 3-4 hrs of some mix, 5 hrs if i choose to stretch it.
(If you ask me here the Rekon is fine for rear but a bit more agressive is what i prefer for front)
By the way this is not cold snow riding, those numbers are different.
I did that on a FS 130/120.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

The real world numbers vary widely for me. I have both a casual configuration and a full on touring fat bike configuration. 
In the casual configuration I can be as low as 725 watt hours of battery 52V and pedaling easy with 29" X 2.25" G One's and poking along at 13-15 mph I can be as low as 7 watt hours per mile (4.3 Wh/Km) I weigh 200 lbs (45Kg) and my bike in this configuration weighs 54 lb (25Kg).
I just got back from a tour on my bike of 400 miles in full tour mode. Total bike plus me was 425lb (193Kg). Battery capacity was 2,538 watt hours in parallel configuration on the batteries. 








In this mode I can realistically count on 1,820 watt hours available. On pavement my usage is up around 22 watt hours per mile (13.2 Wh/km) at 20 mph (32kph). In grades pushing 25%, mud, rocks and loose gravel, I pushed up to 50 watt hours per mile (30 Wh/km) My combined average was close to 30 Watt hours per mile (18 Wh/kg). My average miles per day was around 80 miles (128Km) with around 5,000 feet of climbing (1,515m) My charger is around 800 Watts.


----------

